# pinless blade adapters for draper scrollsaw



## IHc1vtr+ (1 Dec 2014)

Looking for a pair of these, does anyone know of a supplier please?


----------



## martinka (1 Dec 2014)

Axminster


----------



## DiscoStu (1 Dec 2014)

I bought some on Friday about £2.50 for each end. Also from Axminster.


----------



## Claymore (1 Dec 2014)

I was quoted £17.00 including postage for a pair of blade clamps to fit my Axminster AWFS18.... i looked at the Hegner equivalent which looked pretty similar to mine (with a sharp V shape) but they had different sizes for different blade thicknesses? does that mean you need a few sets for your Hegners if you want to use different blades like No7 down to No3's etc?
Hope this makes sense  
Brian


----------



## IHc1vtr+ (1 Dec 2014)

DiscoStu":2f641cv7 said:


> I bought some on Friday about £2.50 for each end. Also from Axminster.



Thanks for your replies, Discostu......does your scroll saw have holders like these??

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ho ... scroll-saw


----------



## martinka (1 Dec 2014)

IHc1vtr+":y6y526xu said:


> DiscoStu":y6y526xu said:
> 
> 
> > I bought some on Friday about £2.50 for each end. Also from Axminster.
> ...



In case you are wondering, you have to remove all the Draper holder and replace with the Axminster one. It's just one bolt to remove and replace with the new clamp.

Brian, I think the Hegner is supplied with 0.7mm clamps which will work for most use. The 1mm clamp is for #9 blades and up. The 0.5mm is better for #3 and below, but the 0.7mm works OK. I had a couple of each 0.5 and 0.7 but lost one and now I have no idea which size clamp I am using at any one time. If I remember correctly, a #7 blade easily fits in the 0.5mm clamp. I have the thickness of the FD blades written down somewhere, but no doubt the Olson and Pegas etc are different thicknesses.

edit: If you have the quick clamp for the top, you only need one of each size for the bottom as the quick clamp fits all.


----------



## IHc1vtr+ (2 Dec 2014)

Thanks Martinka, all becomes clear..


----------

